# 11/24/14 Fun time at Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

11/22/14 
Had two nice Bull Reds on light tackle. One over 40"


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Isnt today the 22nd?


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

It would not let me edit the title. I knew that, trying to get ahead I guess. Ha ha


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe Amin could help me out and correct the date in title?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Missed out on the bull reds today but the big drum I caught out there was preeetttttyyy tasty.


----------

